# Digital Projection Titan 1080p Quad 3D



## dougcall (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with the Titan 1080p Quad? I'm in the process of buying one and wondered if anyone else on the forum has had experience with it? I also wondered if anyone knows a good dealer for the projector.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you try the Digital Projection folks? What's this for, an auditorium?

For those of you unfamiliar with this pj, it is a 3 chip DLP has 4 - 400W HID bulbs in it for commercial theater brightness. At 40' diagonal, you still have over 20fL.


----------



## dougcall (Aug 18, 2012)

This is for a large event space with night club style ambient lighting. So the 16000 lumens puts out the goods. However obviously when I talk with Digital Projection they refer me to a Dealer, but the dealers don't seem very forth coming on their retail pricing. Cedia 2011 showed retail price as X Dealers say price is now Y I think MSRP or retail should be publicly available when it's not I'm thinking there's a little differential pricing if you get my drift.


----------

